# Morocco Jan18



## Dottrinder (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi we are heading to Morocco for January. Any advice?  Anyone else going the be touring round there?

Dot


----------



## UFO (Oct 29, 2017)

Have a look at this from our February 2015 trip

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/worldwide/7299-morocco-7.html?highlight=#post517599

A great place to visit.  Highly recommended.  Any questions please ask.


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Oct 29, 2017)

Once went to Tangiers,,,,, NERER again


----------



## Dottrinder (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.  Has anyone managed to find LPG in Morocco??

Dot


----------



## Dottrinder (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.  Has anyone managed to find LPG in Morocco??

Dot


----------



## bazzybabes (Oct 30, 2017)

Dottrinder said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Has anyone managed to find LPG in Morocco??
> 
> Dot



According to Julie and Jason of

Home - Our Tour

"There are no LPG refill stations in Morocco, so you have limited options."

Damned good reading.

Regards, Barry


----------



## bazzybabes (Oct 30, 2017)

Same website . . . try this page

A Fistful of Campers, Mirleft to Sidi Ifni - Our Tour

and scroll down to

*The Great Moroccan Gas Question*


----------



## UFO (Oct 31, 2017)

We have a refillable gas bottle which holds 21.6 litres (27 litre capacity filled to 80%). We use just under 0.5 litres per day on average with 'fridge when we are parked and cooking - no heating or hot water.  So we were ok for our 24 night Morocco trip.  We were in campsites every 4 days or so and showered then.

Talking to people we met, one guy had been there for 90 days, an option is to buy a Moroccan bottle and a burner to fit on top and cook outside. This avoids putting the allegedly dirty gas into your onboard appliances.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 31, 2017)

Abiteachuck said:


> Once went to Tangiers,,,,, NERER again



Much better after the 10th time, by then you'll have lost the nervous twitch in 
your eye that singles you out as a rookie, and ripe for the plucking!
I've known quite a few first (and last time)people disembark the ferry 
get no further than the port touts, turn around and get the next ferry/hydrofoil 
back to Algeciras or Tarifa!
In a M/home you can get quickly through and past Tangier into Morocco proper,
Pity to be put off by Tangier, it isn't really typical Morocco.


----------



## Dottrinder (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks all. What a great site with great people willing to advise


----------



## Byronic (Nov 1, 2017)

Michelin map 969 especially if going off the beaten track.

Gas, pick up a Spanish bottle at a boot sale or sometimes a word
with a home delivery driver will get you one they often cruise
the more popular wild camps as and when. If you run out in Maroc
a well known depot north Agadir will refill. The most easily available gas
is the Camping Gas exchange very cheap only 2.5kg? In the 907 but a couple of
bottles may get you by.
Ferry tickets from Carlos (Voyages Normandie)  near Carrefour at Palmones near Algeciras €200 varies a bit  for 2 + any length m/h.
I prefer the Algeciras crossing to the Ceuta, can be more hassle @ Ceuta, you are
in Spain of course and there are frequent migrant flare ups on the frontier.
Deal with passport control and import paperwork (Carlos will provide the papers) on board the ferry saves hanging around at the dockside and avoids the touts...hopefully.


----------



## horshamjack (Nov 1, 2017)

Will be going over in Jan our 5th time we usually do the full three months and return in April, as far as refilling gas weve never had any luck in finding, but we buy the large moroccan bottles cost €4 to refill and back feed thru my BBQ point I bought a morrocan regulator and do it that way, try get the red afrique gas bottles although its all butane it seems cleaner, wilding is easier further south along the coast and towards the interior in the Draa valley and all along the cliffs past Tan Tan in the spanish saharah to layounne , 
Now that Tagazoute is no longer Tafroute is the popular place to end up 
If you want any other advise please ask 
Marc and Sam


----------



## Jumper_C (Nov 1, 2017)

Dottrinder said:


> Hi we are heading to Morocco for January. Any advice?  Anyone else going the be touring round there?
> 
> Dot




Yes weare crossing over around 7thJan


----------



## gadabout (Nov 1, 2017)

We went to Morocco for 4 weeks in Jan 2014 (2 weeks getting there through the west side of France, Portugal and into Spain, 2 weeks getting back via the east side of Spain and into France) – we had a great time - this was our experience then.
You will need to carry snow chains to travel through the Pyrenes and some high passes in Morocco if there is snow forecast; although we avoided the snow so didn’t need them, a couple we met up with later on had been snowed in on one of the Moroccan passes the day after we went through, and had had to use theirs.
We parked overnight in Lidl, N-340, Algeciras, Spain (lots of Motorhomes parking there) - and did a large shop before we left (the ferry ticket office is on the other side of the road)
We have two 11Kg autogas – I forget where, but we were able to fill up in Spain before we left and this lasted us our trip 
There was a v long queue for ferry tickets – 20,000 French motorhomes go to Morocco in January, but don’t worry they park like sardines along the coast!
The people were very friendly. The roads were brilliant. Campsites when you need them ok. 
As well as all the usual tourist attractions, in Marrakech & Fes etc the Hassam II Mosque or Grande Mosquée Hassan II in Casablanca was stunning and well worth the entrance fee.
We went to Merzouga (a small Moroccan town in the Sahara Desert, near the Algerian border) which was not as touristy as some of the other Saharan villages.
The coast was packed with sun-worshippers, but as we;re not one of them it didn’t bother us and we were able to find a space to park for the few days we were there.
Generally a great time – enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 1, 2017)

horshamjack said:


> Will be going over in Jan our 5th time we usually do the full three months and return in April, as far as refilling gas weve never had any luck in finding, but we buy the large moroccan bottles cost €4 to refill and back feed thru my BBQ point I bought a morrocan regulator and do it that way, try get the red afrique gas bottles although its all butane it seems cleaner, wilding is easier further south along the coast and towards the interior in the Draa valley and all along the cliffs past Tan Tan in the spanish saharah to layounne ,
> Now that Tagazoute is no longer Tafroute is the popular place to end up
> If you want any other advise please ask
> Marc and Sam



I've had the gas depot in north Agadir attempt a Calor gas 15kg refill they
didn't have the correct adaptor but tried anyway when I came to use the bottle
there was a high pressure blast of gas, the bottle spigot had been distorted
into an oval and didn't fit the regulator. Took the bottle back and they "distorted'
the spigot back to a circle, well more or less ! That's Morocco for you, they'll give it a go, H&S not so pervasive


----------



## vwalan (Nov 1, 2017)

i prefer the ceuta crossing as if you want go back to ceuta for a couple days then you can go back to morocco for another 90 days . 
i actually enjoy ceuta its full of life and the locals are ok. 
i use Moroccan gas bottle but have had several other types including calor filled up at a few places over there . but local ones are much cheaper. 
the coastal road from ceuta to tangiers is fantastic well worth doing . mind the med coastal roads to al hoceima etc are ok as well. 
we always stay off the main roads the atlantic coast roads are real fun as well. 
used to cross in october and stay over there for 6 months . great fun.


----------



## horshamjack (Nov 1, 2017)

vwalan said:


> i prefer the ceuta crossing as if you want go back to ceuta for a couple days then you can go back to morocco for another 90 days .
> i actually enjoy ceuta its full of life and the locals are ok.
> i use Moroccan gas bottle but have had several other types including calor filled up at a few places over there . but local ones are much cheaper.
> the coastal road from ceuta to tangiers is fantastic well worth doing . mind the med coastal roads to al hoceima etc are ok as well.
> ...



Personally id give Cueta a miss nowadays, as Alan has said is a vibrant town and if you wanted to stay in morocco longer but we drove past there two years ago and it was swarming with migrants


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 1, 2017)

*Useful*

I visited Morocco many years ago on and adventure tour (exodus.co.uk) a 3 week tour:nothingtoadd:

It was brilliant..reading these posts reminds me both of the trip and also our route.

I will detail the route in due course.. but really interesting posts


----------



## Byronic (Nov 1, 2017)

The truth is you've got to be alert in Morocco especially in the
cities and urban areas as you would in many places in the world.
There's a lot of unemployed young men given to finding ways
of parting tourists and travellers from their cash. A lot of people
mistake the overt friendliness with the real motivation. 
True, the police crack down on persistent pesterers in tourist
areas, but they aren't everywhere.
A sizeable % of the population don't want contact with westerners,
and it might surprise some but Maroc is considered a 'conservative' Muslim
nation. It is or was loosening up a bit since the relatively new king has been in place.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 2, 2017)

*My Route with Exodus*

Summer of 1992 3 weeks in a converted Army lorry  with 14 others



OR Google Maps


----------



## vwalan (Nov 2, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Summer of 1992 3 weeks in a converted Army lorry  with 14 others
> View attachment 59318
> 
> OR Google Maps



nice trip. we go up dades and down todra ,either across just before tilmi or up to agoudal and down. lots carry on to midelt but we like coming down and doing the desert again .
mind alot of the old desert tracks have been tarmaced these days . 
there are alot of adventures to be had though in maroc . 
shame really they put so many m,ways in but then they are needed to take food and clothes north to europe . dont think uk and many countries in eu could cope without the moroccans these days .


----------



## gadabout (Nov 2, 2017)

We went to Morocco for 4 weeks in Jan 2014 (2 weeks getting there through the west side of France, Portugal and into Spain, 2 weeks getting back via the east side of Spain and into France) – we had a great time - this was our experience then.
You will need to carry snow chains to travel through the Pyrenes and some high passes in Morocco if there is snow forecast; although we avoided the snow so didn’t need them, a couple we met up with later on had been snowed in on one of the Moroccan passes the day after we went through, and had had to use theirs.
We parked overnight in Lidl, N-340, Algeciras, Spain (lots of Motorhomes parking there) - and did a large shop before we left (the ferry ticket office is on the other side of the road)
We have two 11Kg autogas – I forget where, but we were able to fill up in Spain before we left and this lasted us our trip 
There was a v long queue for ferry tickets – 20,000 French motorhomes go to Morocco in January, but don’t worry they park like sardines along the coast!
The people were very friendly. The roads were brilliant. Campsites when you need them ok. 
As well as all the usual tourist attractions, in Marrakech & Fes etc the Hassam II Mosque Grande Mosquée Hassan II in Casablanca was stunning and well worth the entrance fee.
We went to Merzouga (a small Moroccan town in the Sahara Desert, near the Algerian border) which was not as touristy as some of the other Saharan villages.
The coast was packed with sun-worshippers, but as were not one of them it didn’t bother us and we were able to find a space to park for the few days we were there.
Generally a great time – enjoy yourselves.


----------



## gadabout (Nov 2, 2017)

oops sent again by mistake


----------



## vwalan (Nov 2, 2017)

yes you can get very deep snow in morocco azrou in the north can be bad but it is faily high up. but there is some nice roads going up the gorges at dades and todra . but the quiet of the desert at night etc its well worth going to have a look. 
all along the east /south side is some fantastic places to disapear for a few days in the desert.


----------



## frankrose (Jan 16, 2018)

*Gas*

We have visiting Morocco from 2002, we now just buy a bottle then exchange when needed, the Bootle plus gas last year was 130/150 dirham 13 dirahm  to the pound . When leaving Morocco we give the bottle to a local , we were treated to a meal in Marrakech in the Djemma El Fna , which you must goto in the evening a very cheap campsite just out .

Time is your enemy there just to much to see, we general do between 2/3 months at a time, wild camping use to  be every were the King change this a number of year, ago but still loads ,water is the biggest issue.
 Unfortunately several years ago we were tying to cross part of the Sahara at  Xmas eve , we had to turn round being over 8 ton guess what , yes up to axle, fortunately for us a group Italian's with sand board turned up , the sand boards when we had finished looked like bananas , turn them over and 8ton  straightened them. Still end up camping there though Xmas.

Great travel's Frank


----------



## spigot (Jan 16, 2018)

Dottrinder said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Has anyone managed to find LPG in Morocco??
> 
> Dot



There is one Afriquigas LPG filling station in Morocco, seen photos of it but still don't know where it is.

I buy a 6kg bottle & feed it through the external filler point, Gaslow sell an adapter for this. Last year I took a filter as I thought Moroccan gas was pretty shitty but the cartridge was clean after 2 months.

Moroccan gas is V cheap, a 907 refill is 80p, a 6kg is about £2 & a 13kg is around £4. The state of the bottles is generally disgusting, they would be condemned in the UK. I dump it on the way back.

If the weather in S of Spain is crap at the end of the month, I'll be on that ferry across the straits.


----------



## Dottrinder (Jan 17, 2018)

horshamjack said:


> Will be going over in Jan our 5th time we usually do the full three months and return in April, as far as refilling gas weve never had any luck in finding, but we buy the large moroccan bottles cost €4 to refill and back feed thru my BBQ point I bought a morrocan regulator and do it that way, try get the red afrique gas bottles although its all butane it seems cleaner, wilding is easier further south along the coast and towards the interior in the Draa valley and all along the cliffs past Tan Tan in the spanish saharah to layounne ,
> Now that Tagazoute is no longer Tafroute is the popular place to end up
> If you want any other advise please ask
> Marc and Sam



Now near Agadir have been in Morocco for 12 days now, staying on campsites so our LPG gas is lasting ok   Anyone near by ??


----------



## spigot (Jan 18, 2018)

Dottrinder said:


> Now near Agadir have been in Morocco for 12 days now, staying on campsites so our LPG gas is lasting ok   Anyone near by ??



Needn’t go near campsites in Agadir, we stay at the Stade Municipal, new parking charge signs went up last year, 1.5dh day & 2.5dh night. 40p for 24 hours!!. Yet no-one turned up to collect the dosh. 

Very handy with MuckDonalds nearby 200mtrs for WiFi, toilets & coffee.

Love Agadir, we’ll be there beginning of Feb. I can’t stop thinking of that fresh fish & seafood at the Port.


----------



## spigot (Jan 18, 2018)

State Municipal.


----------



## Byronic (Jan 18, 2018)

The big gas depot should able to fill any gas bottle or at least give it a try,
just north out of Agadir coast road on the way to Tagazout etc.

There are places in north London more like Morocco than Agadir!
A city rebuilt for the package holiday mob after the earthquake,
you can get away with the western habits you perhaps wouldn't
elsewhere, plenty of cops to make sure!


----------



## horshamjack (Feb 1, 2018)

Dottrinder said:


> Now near Agadir have been in Morocco for 12 days now, staying on campsites so our LPG gas is lasting ok   Anyone near by ??



Were at Sidi Kouki at the new site  Camping Soleil, 50dh a day;  been here a few days will stop a few more before we hit Immousaine,  brand new good facilities, meandering along slowly while the sun is shining, If your looking for a WC further south between Mirleft and Aglou Plage at Sidi Bouifdail 29.6677 -9.98169, no services so make sure you got water and empty cassette, 
Safe travels


----------



## spigot (Feb 1, 2018)

horshamjack said:


> Were at Sidi Kouki at the new site  Camping Soleil, 50dh a day;  been here a few days will stop a few more before we hit Immousaine,  brand new good facilities, meandering along slowly while the sun is shining, If your looking for a WC further south between Mirleft and Aglou Plage at Sidi Bouifdail 29.6677 -9.98169, no services so make sure you got water and empty cassette,
> Safe travels



What’s the weather like down there?, getting the ar$ehole with the rain in Spain, which, BTW, does not stay mainly on the plain, it seems to be everywhere!


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice day here in La Marina


----------



## spigot (Feb 1, 2018)

jacquigem said:


> Nice day here in La Marina



I’m on me way, are they turning a blind eye to motorhomes again?


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 2, 2018)

They come and go , I think police have been more active this year .  Noticed a few down by the port area at Guadamar but i dont think any facilities. Camper stops look pretty full by roundabout but you can use their facitities. Easier down south past Mazzeron I think


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 2, 2018)

Rain here this morning though


----------

